# The K60



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I can't for the life of me get the 5/8" cable to go through a 2" trap. I also have a hard time advancing the cable in general with the 5/8" or 7/8". What's the trick with this machine?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Ridgid makes some different 5/8" cables; one is very stiff and the others are less stiff. Maybe you are using the stiff 5/8" (Ridgid part # C9. Heavy-duty wind ideal for 2"-4" drain lines.) They also make a C8 & C7.

I have the C8 & C9 cables. Both are 5/8". One is stiff (C9) and the other is not that stiff (C8).


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

The k-60 is kinda like the eel c, except you put the k-60 in reverse and hold the cable against the pipe sidewall, it will screw into the drain, you must be careful and usually hit the lever in quick little bursts not hold it down, it will waste the cable if it is unable to get through. Also depends on the trap, sweeping trap long radius or super tight cast iron tight radius.

Anyway if successful at making it through the trap then go back to forward and see if the cable will go out, sometimes it will not and just feed itself back out. Then you have to use reverse and let the snake cable go out farther before you try forward again. And some drains are just plain not going to let you use forward and you have to do the whole line in reverse which is dangerous to the cable if you haven't done it a few times.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I tried multiple time to get the 5/8" Ridgid cable through with no luck. In it's defense the line was full a grout from a stupid tile guy!:furious: I used the Electric Eel 5/8" dualmatic cable and was about to clear the blockage and get through the trap(running it in the K60). 

Not sure what cables I have, C9, C8, or C7, but they are very "flimsy", so I don't think there the heavy duty wind.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Grout-now I understand.....I have a strong dislike for tile people who dump grout down shower drains.....:furious:


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Wonder the reason behind having the cable feed out of the pipe in forward and into the pipe on reverse? Seems like the other way would make more since


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Will said:


> Wonder the reason behind having the cable feed out of the pipe in forward and into the pipe on reverse? Seems like the other way would make more since


Probably because when the cable screws itself in you loose the real feel for what is going on and could screw the cable right of the pipe wall and into the dirt lol.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

If I do t run a retriever head I run the machine in reverse. Self feed baby. The way I see it if it can burry it self in the mud then it can un burry it self out !!


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> If I do t run a retriever head I run the machine in reverse. Self feed baby. The way I see it if it can burry it self in the mud then it can un burry it self out !!



Live by the sword, die by the sword:gunsmilie:


----------



## slumplumber (Jan 22, 2013)

Can't get past a 2" trap? Could your trap have a clean out plug in the bottom that your cable is getting caught in, you might not know if the trap is not exposed.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

slumplumber said:


> Can't get past a 2" trap? Could your trap have a clean out plug in the bottom that your cable is getting caught in, you might not know if the trap is not exposed.


Can't pass the request for the full intro as asked?? What make you so elisted??


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

If I can't pass a trap. I take a broke cable and bend it at a 45deg about 3" from the end Run it in reverse and have the app push down on the handle and bump it ... i determine what way the trap runs and put the bend in that way and I use both hands to push the cable in if that doesnt work the app holds hanlde down hard and I push the living crap out of it as hard as I can ....

Go for broke or go home !!!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> Can't pass the request for the full intro as asked?? What make you so elisted??


Mite be your brother. He's in to steam ,boilers and plumber and in Chicago. Maybe y'all know each other. Better play nice !!!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Mite be your brother. He's in to steam ,boilers and plumber and in Chicago. Maybe y'all know each other. Better play nice !!!


If he is, then he'll play by the rules just like everyone did.. but noo....


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I come RJ be sweet. Do u need a kiss tonite. Kiss kiss. Lol. Lmao


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I come RJ be sweet. Do u need a kiss tonite. Kiss kiss. Lol. Lmao


 See this hockey stick??? No?? Come alittle closer... swacked... better??


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I say kiss and now you want to pull out ur stick ?? Lol. Slow ur old timer !!! But yes. One wack and I'd be in line !! For a while at least. !! Lol


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I'll give it another try on the next one by running the machine in reverse and by doing multiple quick burst of engaging the jawset to get it through the trap. Defiantly a different operating style than my Electric Eel Model N with the 5/8" dualmatic cable. With the Model N, it will go through a 2" trap like it was not even there.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Will said:


> I'll give it another try on the next one by running the machine in reverse and by doing multiple quick burst of engaging the jawset to get it through the trap. Defiantly a different operating style than my Electric Eel Model N with the 5/8" dualmatic cable. With the Model N, it will go through a 2" trap like it was not even there.


The model N will go through an 1 1/2" trap like it was not even there.


----------

